# Lighting a Light Bulb up and holding it in your Hands



## tinx (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering how to light a light bulb up without placing it in a socket, and being able to hold it in your hands? 

like this guy:
http://cache2.vuze.com/assets/666/230666/24406/ZN23HKO6GNDIWQD4ZVVJ2XT6L6XJUNGZ.jpg

Does anyone know how to do that>?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Solder some leads onto the socket.

By the way that lamp could be 12 volts.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What Bob said.


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.diylife.com/2007/12/14/wow-your-friends-with-this-magic-light-bulb/


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There does appear to be a small wire coming off the socket.


----------



## tinx (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks so much, fellas.

-t


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

tinx said:


> Thanks so much, fellas.
> 
> -t


Now go get yourself a fluorescent tube and stand under some high voltage wires and then you will see magic. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There does appear to be a small wire coming off the socket.


 Ya I saw that. I think his hand is hiding something.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

No wires here.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> No wires here.


 Wind power?:laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

While we are at it can someone teach me how to disappear?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> While we are at it can someone teach me how to disappear?


 i wanna know how to make other people disappear:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> While we are at it can someone teach me how to disappear?


 Why do you want to disappear?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Why do you want to disappear?


I am having one of those weeks where all the sudden everyone wants things done yesterday, and when I show up things are not the way they should be....at least on more than one of the jobs.....

Not to mention my Tuesday started off with a complaint that something I installed was not working properly, and being that I am the worlds greatest electrician I knew this was not the case......So, drive across town to go see what's up and customer does not understand that when you plug your powerwasher into the outside pool receptacle at the same time that your Polaris Vacuum Booster Pump for your pool is running you might just trip the breaker........customer doesn't even look at panel, just calls me and says pool outlet I installed stopped working. Ok, 2 Hrs of my morning gone....looks like I am sharpening my pencil on this final bill.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I am having one of those weeks....


You too. I have had a rough one so far also.


----------



## tinx (Jul 8, 2009)

He really was using a wire:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6snm0mHkfSE

Can someone tell me how this is done?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

tinx said:


> He really was using a wire:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6snm0mHkfSE
> 
> Can someone tell me how this is done?


He simply ran the cord thru his sleeve.

Find an old lamp and take it apart and reassemble the cord to the socket.

It would give me the creeps to run a lamp cord thru my clothing. Use GFCI protection


----------



## srikanthnir (Jul 8, 2009)

What is the insulation resistance of the under ground power cable. how it is tested, and what is the limit of acceptance of the value for old cable.


----------



## Possum (Jan 29, 2009)

tinx said:


> He really was using a wire:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6snm0mHkfSE
> 
> Can someone tell me how this is done?


 I see a wire in his hand probably 12 volt bulb. You want a good trick try a police radio and flourescent tube.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

srikanthnir said:


> What is the insulation resistance of the under ground power cable. how it is tested, and what is the limit of acceptance of the value for old cable.


Not sure how this got in this thread but it should be moved to a new one. 

srikanthir, you will need to provide much more info to get an answer. Cable type, ratings, conductor size, length, etc...


----------

